# Where we're all from !!



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

It would be nice if more people here added where they live to their profiles, no need for last names and all that personal info if you don't care too, but it would be cool to know that there may be someone right around the corner from you that is also into the hobby. For guys like me, Charlie, Wilmingtonbottleboy and Wheelah and others who collect specific areas it's sort of easy to discern where we're at and it would be nice to know where alot of the rest of you are from IMHO....

    The bottles I added today to my Paterson collection I got from a fellow member here who is more of a lurker right now but who plans to post in the near future. I met him while at an auction in North Western NJ, he was buying up whole box lots and there happened to be two or three Paterson bottles but I wasn't willing to bid on 400-500 bottles just to get the couple that I wanted. After he bought the lots I walked up and asked him about buying the few bottles I was interested and he said no problem and gave me a super deal on them. Since then we have traded bottles because I was lucky enough to come across a med he needed, and as I said in the NEW TO THE COLECTION FORUM I got the group of 8 bottles yesterday just because that earlier interaction at the auction. 

    I may never have met him, Charlie or Connor's family had they not listed their location, and thanx to those meetings we have all benefited greatly when it comes to buying, selling or trading bottles and I also feel like I have made some great friendships because of it.

    Here's hoping more people decide to add their locale and even better if every member had a supporter avatar under their names. Another post for that issue to follow....
 Jim  West Paterson NJ, see how easy it is[8D][]


----------



## jays emporium (May 22, 2011)

I have often thought the same thing.  When I see a new name I always look to see where they are from and usually it is blank.  Many times when I see an interesting post the first thing I ask is "where are you located".  I too have made local contacts through this board and it would be nice to know where more of you are from.
 Jay


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 22, 2011)

Connor, from Glen Ridge, NJ!

 I was glad to have made contact with you, Jim, otherwise I would never have found that Ransley bottle. Thanks! 

 The combined number of local people on this site and people that have gone to the local Bottle Club astounds me. Who knew there are so many collectors in North Jersey?


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 22, 2011)

I'm from Madison Heights, Va., just north of Lynchburg, but lived most of the past in Arlington or Fairfax County, Va., right outside of Washington, D.C. I don't know anyone who digs or collects bottles around us now. I no longer am able to dig, as I'm now restricted to a wheelchair after many, many years of active digging!  

 Mike


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 22, 2011)

Old Saybrook, Ct here...you wont find another person who will pay more for a saybrook bottle than me, as long as it's not one of the two commons.


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2011)

Maryland, New Hampshire.  Those were places I grew up and lived in for quite a while.  I also really enjoyed living there, so, I consider them home.


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

Nice to hear where everyone is from, now we all need to put it in our profiles....[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2011)

Some members might rather keep that info under wraps. That's why the info is voluntary. If they lose out on your generosity, it's their misfortune, not yours.


----------



## bottle34nut (May 22, 2011)

pequannock, nj here.  20 minutes to epackage and wheelah.  greg


----------



## riverdiver (May 22, 2011)

Great thread,

 Originally from Simi Valley, CA. It is where I got bit by the bottle bug and is home to Grandma Presby's Bottle Village, it is on the California Historic Register and is a private residence built entirely from dump salvaged bottles set into concrete. Since those days I have lived in Norfolk, VA thanks to the U.S. Navy and have been up here in New Hampshire since 1988. I live in the Lake Sunapee region in a nice small town (pop 1200). I have met and dove with some of the other bottle divers on this forum and have learned so much more from their incredible knowledge.
  When not diving for bottles I spend my days in a firehouse.


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Some members might rather keep that info under wraps. That's why the info is voluntary. If they lose out on your generosity, it's their misfortune, not yours.


 I'm not sure putting ones state down in their profile is gonna be harmful unless they're in the witness protection program Charlie..[8D]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 22, 2011)

Well all of you - here is some of my history. 
 I went to Rochester Inst. of Tech, (formerly Mechanics Inst ) where I majored in Mechanical Engrg, and minored in metallurgy.  I worked for two years at the Gleason Works Co. as an engineer trainee. That took me from the foundry to the machine sub assembly construction to special machine operations training.  Then I had two years in the Army.  Back to Gleason's and then my Dad died, so we went to where I could help with the farm work and I worked three years in carburetor engineering  Then I worked  for Thatcher Glass Glass Co. for 15 years.  In their Central Mold Division as an Applications Engineer.  
 From there I worked for 24 years with my sales company selling special alloy castings to the glass industry in many parts of the world.  Europe, Africa, South America, Australia & New Zealand, and of course North America.  I put on seminars participation in most of those countries and got to see ultra modern bottle production and a lot of antique bottle making.   
 After retirement I have concentrated on the study of how glass products were made before 1900.  I started my interest in glass at the age of seven, and visited Thatcher Glass when I was nine to see how bottles were made.  In recent years I have enjoyed working with the A-BN  FORUM.
 Now the following will tell you where I live and operate as a Snow Bird:  
   ANTIQUE BOTTLE MYSTERIES  Clarence S. Matthews  In the winter time:  941.349.1131 @   4001 Roberts Pt. Rd.  Sarasota, FL,  34242  Homepage: http://www.bottlemysteries.com/welcome   Email:  bottlemysteries@yahoo.com  And in the summer:  607.546.8444    @ 4740 State route 414    Burdett,  NY, 14818


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 22, 2011)

That's been a pet peeve of mine also, Jim for some time. I've been wanting to post a similar thread, but never got around to it. []  ~Mike


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

I was reading your mind Mike...[8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 22, 2011)

Oh, oh. That can't be good. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2011)

Of course we all want to know, but we must also respect the privacy of those who don't wish to share. Let our non-locatable members be, will yuz?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2011)

Every one should know where im from by now []


----------



## bostaurus (May 22, 2011)

Born in Alabama, in my parent's hometown while Dad was at some Navy school...then on to Maryland, Hawaii, California, England, back to Maryland, then Louisiana.  Finished college there, married my husband and we moved to Georgia...then he joined the Army and it was off to Florida, England, Maryland, Texas, Germany and Maryland again, where he retired from service.  Now we are in Wisconsin but would be in the South if there was a job there.


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Born in Alabama, in my parent's hometown while Dad was at some Navy school...then on to Maryland, Hawaii, California, England, back to Maryland, then Louisiana.  Finished college there, married my husband and we moved to Georgia...then he joined the Army and it was off to Florida, England, Maryland, Texas, Germany and Maryland again, where he retired from service.  Now we are in Wisconsin but would be in the South if there was a job there.


 ummmmmmmmmmm  WOW !!


----------



## bostaurus (May 23, 2011)

You know growing up I did not think it was that unusual.  Now my kids find it strange that there are folks who have lived in the same place all their lives.   It had its advantages and disadvantages.  It would have been nice to get to know my grandparents and aunts and uncles better.

 Armed Forces TV have a "commercial" they run with a woman sitting at a bar.  A man sits down and asks her where she is from.  She answers, "Do you mean where I was born, where I live now, where I have lived the longest, what state I am a resident of, "and it fades out.  My kids used to get a kick out of that since that is what they usually say.


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Born in Alabama, in my parent's hometown while Dad was at some Navy school...then on to Maryland, Hawaii, California, England, back to Maryland, then Louisiana.  Finished college there, married my husband and we moved to Georgia...then he joined the Army and it was off to Florida, England, Maryland, Texas, Germany and Maryland again, where he retired from service.  Now we are in Wisconsin but would be in the South if there was a job there.


 
 The way they're expanding Ft. Benning, there should be jobs of all kinds available there.


----------



## bostaurus (May 23, 2011)

I would love that but he is a veterinary pathologist...small niche market for those unfortunately.


----------



## ktbi (May 23, 2011)

Melinda - I've the done the moving around bit with the service too.  I lived in Babbitt Nevada until High School.  Babbitt is now a Ghost Town with only one building left, so I am probably one of the few people you know from a Ghost Town.  I moved to Hawthorne Nevada to graduate, then on to UNR (Reno) for a year until I was drafted in 1972. Joined the Navy instead and lived in Florida, Iceland, Scotland, USS Enterprise, London, Okinawa, Guam, and finally to Vacaville, California where I have been for 23 years now. I've been working out of a home office (spare bedroom) for close to 10 years.  With just my wife and I at home - I really like it.....Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2011)

> I would love that but he is a veterinary pathologist...small niche market for those unfortunately.


 
 There wasnt any work at Ft Dietrich? Seems like there are all sorts of critters there. There are always ebola monkeys escaping.[]


----------



## logueb (May 23, 2011)

I'm one of those Southern boys from Georgia, a little south of Augusta.   Not too hard to figure out  where with all of those soda bottle post.[][][]  Buster


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 23, 2011)

I just updated my profile. It used to just say Mass so I've narrowed it down like Charlie.
 Thanks for the idea Chuck.
 It may change to "my car" tomorrow in which case no further updates will be done.


----------



## bostaurus (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Melinda - I've the done the moving around bit with the service too.Â  I lived in Babbitt Nevada until High School.Â  Babbitt is now a Ghost Town with only one building left, so I am probably one of the few people you know from a Ghost Town.Â  I moved to Hawthorne Nevada to graduate, then on to UNR (Reno) for a year until I was drafted in 1972. Joined the Navy instead and lived in Florida, Iceland, Scotland, USS Enterprise, London, Okinawa, Guam, and finally to Vacaville, California where I have been for 23 years now. I've been working out of a home office (spare bedroom) for close to 10 years.Â  With just my wife and I at home - I really like it.....Ron


 Where were you in Scotland?  Don had all the veterinary responsibilities for the US Scottish bases.  By the time we left they had all been closed.....but not due to Don's veterinary work[]


----------



## bostaurus (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are some GS jobs there but they just don't pay as well as the civilian side.  I think he was ready to leave the whole government/Army sector anyway.
 Anyway, Maryland is kind of iffy on the going back south part.  I think we would have to be at least in southern Virginia and even that would be pushing it.


----------



## ktbi (May 23, 2011)

Melinda - I was at NSGA Edzell in Scotland from 1976 to 1979.  It's closed now - too bad really.  Great duty.  A small communications base in the Highlands...Loved it....Ron


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 23, 2011)

I'm in Joplin, Missouri. Myself & many other volunteers spent all last night helping fireman and EMT's do a search & rescue. The devastation from the tornado is horrible here. I lost two friends. We got back home from the search around 3:45 this morning, then headed back out at 7:30 again. Just returned home a couple hours ago. The destruction is almost unimaginable. We searched whats left of houses and apartments. The debris is everywhere and people are still being uncovered. Keep your prayers with those that were lost. God Bless you guys

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I just updated my profile. It used to just say Mass so I've narrowed it down like Charlie.
> Thanks for the idea Chuck.
> It may change to "my car" tomorrow in which case no further updates will be done.


 That's the type of stuff I was hoping for Cows, everyone else must be in the witness protection program....LOL


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I'm in Joplin, Missouri. Myself & many other volunteers spent all last night helping fireman and EMT's do a search & rescue. The devastation from the tornado is horrible here. I lost two friends. We got back home from the search around 3:45 this morning, then headed back out at 7:30 again. Just returned home a couple hours ago. The destruction is almost unimaginable. We searched whats left of houses and apartments. The debris is everywhere and people are still being uncovered. Keep your prayers with those that were lost. God Bless you guys
> 
> ~Tim


 God Bless all of you and those touched by all the Tornado's, my heart felt prayers...Jim[&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I'm in Joplin, Missouri. Myself & many other volunteers spent all last night helping fireman and EMT's do a search & rescue. The devastation from the tornado is horrible here. I lost two friends. We got back home from the search around 3:45 this morning, then headed back out at 7:30 again. Just returned home a couple hours ago. The destruction is almost unimaginable. We searched whats left of houses and apartments. The debris is everywhere and people are still being uncovered. Keep your prayers with those that were lost. God Bless you guys
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Just when I think I have it rough,my   hopper is leaking,my roof is leaking ect I see what just happened in Joplin and it brings me right back to reality and makes me feel a bit selfish.
        God be with you guys.Im sorry that happened


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2011)

Man, I didn't suspect one of our members was from that exact city, but I had the news on all afternoon and Joplin is the news. I'm really sorry to hear what happened there, I just can't imagine what you all are going through.. it's ..shocking.


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2011)

Well, where I live, I am definately the outsider who's in the middle........South Dakota


----------



## madman (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> I'm in Joplin, Missouri. Myself & many other volunteers spent all last night helping fireman and EMT's do a search & rescue. The devastation from the tornado is horrible here. I lost two friends. We got back home from the search around 3:45 this morning, then headed back out at 7:30 again. Just returned home a couple hours ago. The destruction is almost unimaginable. We searched whats left of houses and apartments. The debris is everywhere and people are still being uncovered. Keep your prayers with those that were lost. God Bless you guys
> 
> ~Tim


 TAKE CARE BROTHER! AND GOD BE WITH YOU!


----------



## madman (May 23, 2011)

THE WEATHER IS GETTING VERY BAD ! HEY GUYS JUST REMEMBER HAVE A PLAN IF DISASTER STRIKES ITS ONLY THE BEGINGING..........................


----------



## peejrey (May 23, 2011)

Well, I guess you could say I live in one of the poorest counties in the states....
 We're the little dot on the little map in the Northeast corner
 Of Course we get more Revenue than the county seat, we have the most business.
 Thanks for bringing it up Epackage, but there's not much south of I-40.....A couple small towns, and cities, but not much until Alabama..


----------



## bostaurus (May 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Melinda - I was at NSGA Edzell in Scotland from 1976 to 1979.Â  It's closed now - too bad really.Â  Great duty.Â  A small communications base in the Highlands...Loved it....Ron


 That was one of the bases he did vet clinics he visited but it closed while we were there along with Thurso and Macarhanish...I know they are both spelled wrong.  They closed a lot of very nice bases...some great duty stations.


----------



## bostaurus (May 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> I'm in Joplin, Missouri. Myself & many other volunteers spent all last night helping fireman and EMT's do a search & rescue. The devastation from the tornado is horrible here. I lost two friends. We got back home from the search around 3:45 this morning, then headed back out at 7:30 again. Just returned home a couple hours ago. The destruction is almost unimaginable. We searched whats left of houses and apartments. The debris is everywhere and people are still being uncovered. Keep your prayers with those that were lost. God Bless you guys
> 
> ~Tim


 Such a terrible year for bad storms.  Our prayers are with you down there.


----------



## nydigger (May 24, 2011)

Bottlekid76, my prayers go out to you your family and friends and everyone effected by such terrible devastation[]

 If know one has seen or know by some of my posts..I am in Monroe,NY... in the Beautiful Hudson Valley


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, One guy I work with lost his wife and a friend of mine is still missing. My family & I were so fortunate, we live on the north side and it hit the south side of Joplin. From around 15th to 32nd streets are just gone. It runs for several miles. I'm exhausted tho, we've spent hours and hours and walked miles just to try to help people. It just wiped half of Joplin away. We were going thru as much debris as possible, out at the college there are volunteers by the hundreds which is great. Anyone with a chain saw, tools, backhoe, front end loaders, etc have all been trying to help find anyone that may be trapped. It's a very humbling experience and it's amazing how so many people have pulled together. I guess i've had around 5 hrs sleep in the last two days, but my house is still standing, and my family is ok, so I had to try the best that we could to go help all that we can. Please keep all the victims and the missing in your prayers. God Bless you all

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2011)

Tim,...Been thinking of you and our other forum members in these afflicted areas,....Can't say how glad I am that you're okay, and my heart goes out to those that lost so much.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

So sorry for you Tim,If you would post an email address where we could make some kind of donation through paypal to help folks out your way.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys. I did find this online. I hope this helps. God Bless you all

 ~Tim

 â€¢Missouri United Way has established the Joplin Tornado Relief Fund. To donate, click this link, call 573-443-4523, or text "JOPLIN" to 864833 to make a $10 donation.
 â€¢The American Red Cross is also taking donations. Call 800-Red-Cross, or text "REDCROSS" to 90999 to make a $10 donation. Contributions may also be sent to your local Red Cross chapter or to the American Red Cross, P.O. Box 37243, Washington, DC 20012.
 â€¢The Community Foundation of Kansas City has created two funds to which you can make donations online: the Joplin Missouri Disaster Relief Fund and the Reading Kansas Disaster Relief Fund.
 â€¢The Convoy of Hope's disaster response team is mobilizing to provide aid. Donate online at www.convoyofhope.org, or make a $10 text donation by sending the word CONVOY to 50555.
 â€¢The Salvation Army is also a great place to donate. Text the word "Joplin" to 80888 to make a $10 donation. Donate online or send a check by mail to Joplin Tornado Relief, The Salvation Army, 3637 Broadway, Kansas City, MO 64111.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

Thanx Tim will make some donations....Jim

 Be safe and best of luck to your family and friends...


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Done Tim, Red Cross and I texted.This evening there is more heartbreak in Oklahoma ,Kansas and Texas.


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks so much Jim & Steve... you guys are great

 Tim


----------



## glass man (May 28, 2011)

The hills of North Georgia. Another dang tornado hit the town 12 miles from here on friday...I don't even know how many that makes this spring that have hit here or very close to here....NOTHING LIKE IN JOPLIN AND OTHER PLACES..MAY THE LORD HELP US ALL!! JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (May 28, 2011)

Seems like an unusual number of tornadoes lately. I know this is trivial in comparison but once our power went out for 3 days in November.  It was so cold all the time I finally  went outside and built a fire to keep warm for a while.

 There are some really impressive profiles on here. 

  Full disclosure is not for everyone.  Some people are in the witness protection, some are playing hard to get, some are trying to be mysterious.


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

well,im in a thread resurrection mood today...........so...............where is everybody from(if you havent said already[])...[]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Connor, from Glen Ridge, NJ!
> 
> ...


 
 Never thought there were so many people in North NJ who like to play in the dirt. We must have the most diggers/sq Mile in the country.   SO STAY OFF MY TURF!!!!! [] Jk
 Travis, grew up in Mine Hill/Dover, recently moved to Flanders


----------



## JohnN (Oct 15, 2011)

John, Howell, NJ here. I never knew NJ had so many bottle aficionados.


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

im from Kosciusko,Mississippi...............we're probably the opposit of NJ................theres hardly any serious bottle collectors around here(that i know of)[8|][&o]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Oct 15, 2011)

Rob, and Julian from Hunterdon county in winter and Belmar nJ in summer!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 16, 2011)

It is funny how many NJ collectors there are.  I was watching a show the other night on ghosts and they talked about all kinds of places in NJ, mainly using Route this or that to give directions.  They did mention one town, Mount Holly? I think it was, that had a lot of history dating back to the Revolutionary War.  There are sightings of soldiers, American and Hessian in that area.  I guess it's a great place to be if you are a collector or digger. I will always like NJ, as it's where my family would go to the beach in the summer, when I was little.


----------



## pjritter (Oct 16, 2011)

Greetings from north America here


----------



## carobran (Oct 16, 2011)

_GEEE...................YOU DIDNT HAVE TO BE SO SPECIFIC!![8D][8D]_


----------



## Stardust (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vmOvmJjmIM
 [] Anyone else from here? 
 star ~ *


----------

